# dont know where to begin



## pinkyless (Jul 17, 2015)

hello anyone

im 42 years old, been married to my wife for 11yrs. we have a beautiful 9yr old daughter.

to be honest, i dont know how i ended up here. i guess i just googled anything to find answers. this is the first time i looked to any strangers for advice or anyone in same situation. I jjust wanted to read other peoples issues, but some reason need a place to say what i need to say. 

sorry for not punctuating correct while i type, i just type without thinking alot.

anyways, seems like there is alot of topics and differnt forums to choose on here. I dont know where to begin.

Just a quick intro to my situation. Last two months my wife and i been seperated, but still live in the same house. We stay in different rooms. Latley we started doing our own thing, unless our daughter is involved. Im confused on how we got this way. Seems like the next step is divorce. I never thought it would ever get to that. 

Anyway, thats where we are right now. Any place i should start to find out why my wife is always mad at me. 

thanks


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM... but sorry you are having problems.

Your best bet for getting input is to start a thread in the "General Relationship Discussion" forum. It's the one where you will get the most views & input.

You might want to start by telling us what you see the problems to be in the marriage and what your wife has told you she thinks the problems are.


----------

